# Re: It‘s Official



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:57:21 -0700*
As CQMS I was once "short" 10 pairs of coveralls on my DA account. I found
it easier to go out to a surplus store and buy 10 pairs of the damn things
than to go thru all the trouble/paper of a summary investigation to write
them off. Didn‘t matter that I had somewhere near $50,000 in winter clothing
on my charge and all of that got turned back at the end of the season
without a hitch, I was still short those coveralls about a year ago we had
a thread on coveralls, and yes, these had probably been worn by the fathers
of the soldiers I had in my coy as CQ - coveralls lasted for ever and one
size fit all, black, grey and brown and never received from CFSD in other
than dirty condition.
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 5:38 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> D class were accountable just to the dept. storesman.....
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 21:19:25 -0700*
Actually, those would be "D" class.
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 1:37 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Bruce Williams" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 11:21 AM
> Subject: Re: It‘s Official
>
>
> >
> > Rob:
> > > Congrats. I hope the DCO left the cap on the pen until you have been
> > taught
> > > all the IAs and stoppages for the Pen, cam, ink, C1.
> > >
> > > Remember when you need something R911 is the place to call
> > > Danny
> > > former box kicker,bin rat
> >
> > Are they still using the C1? I thought it would be obsolete by now. Or
at
> > least a C1A1 or C1A2.
> >
> > BTW. Anybody else remember pencils marked "Misuse is abuse"?
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 21:26:19 -0700*
You may want ot check out the LdSH history and the Canadian Mounted Rifles
at the Battle of Moreuil sp Wood.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 4:36 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions:
> When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much of
a
> cavalry?
>
> - Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:24:13 -0700
>
> When working for a steel company in Regina, IPSCO, it was the practice to
> give out gloves to all employees on demand. Working with steel is rough
> handling and one wears out many pairs of gloves. It got to the point where
> just about everybody in the town, man woman and child had a pair of these
> gloves for gardening, tobogganing yes, there was a small hill, etc.
> Policy was changed to give out gloves on exchange basis only. Puchase of
> gloves by IPSCO went down by something like 75.
>
> Supposidly a true story. Accouts clerks, army or otherwise, are not
allowed
> to write with or even possess green pencils or pens. Even today, green is
> the colour reserved for auditors to do their "ticking and bobbing". I once
> read that back in the 1930s a Canadian Army Permanent Force clerk Corps
of
> Military Staff Clerks was being audited. He watched the auditor sharpen
his
> green pencil with a pocket knife. A small piece of lead dropped off and
> landed in the waste paper basket. The lead was watched by the clerk like a
> dog salivating after a piece of meat. The auditor left for the day and the
> clerk immediately rushed to the waste basket to salvage the sliver of
green
> lead. He was able to make some necessary adjustment to an error that the
> clerk had noticed but the auditor had not yet spotted in the records in
> time for the auditor to return the next morning and pass the books. That
was
> in the days when some unit actualy got caught in a scam  with "horses on
the
> payroll".
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: dave 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 1:37 PM
> Subject: Re: It‘s Official
>
>
>  > how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
>  >
>  >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 04:51:52 -0000*
Sounds a bit advanced for me at this stage, but will file away for future 
reference. Thanks!
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 21:26:19 -0700
You may want ot check out the LdSH history and the Canadian Mounted Rifles
at the Battle of Moreuil sp Wood.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 4:36 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
 > Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions:
 > When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much 
of
a
 > cavalry?
 >
 > - Joan
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "Ian Edwards" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: Re: It‘s Official
 > Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:24:13 -0700
 >
 > When working for a steel company in Regina, IPSCO, it was the practice to
 > give out gloves to all employees on demand. Working with steel is rough
 > handling and one wears out many pairs of gloves. It got to the point 
where
 > just about everybody in the town, man woman and child had a pair of these
 > gloves for gardening, tobogganing yes, there was a small hill, etc.
 > Policy was changed to give out gloves on exchange basis only. Puchase of
 > gloves by IPSCO went down by something like 75.
 >
 > Supposidly a true story. Accouts clerks, army or otherwise, are not
allowed
 > to write with or even possess green pencils or pens. Even today, green is
 > the colour reserved for auditors to do their "ticking and bobbing". I 
once
 > read that back in the 1930s a Canadian Army Permanent Force clerk Corps
of
 > Military Staff Clerks was being audited. He watched the auditor sharpen
his
 > green pencil with a pocket knife. A small piece of lead dropped off and
 > landed in the waste paper basket. The lead was watched by the clerk like 
a
 > dog salivating after a piece of meat. The auditor left for the day and 
the
 > clerk immediately rushed to the waste basket to salvage the sliver of
green
 > lead. He was able to make some necessary adjustment to an error that the
 > clerk had noticed but the auditor had not yet spotted in the records in
 > time for the auditor to return the next morning and pass the books. That
was
 > in the days when some unit actualy got caught in a scam  with "horses on
the
 > payroll".
 >
 >
 > ----- Original Message -----
 > From: dave 
 > To: 
 > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 1:37 PM
 > Subject: Re: It‘s Official
 >
 >
 >  > how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
 >  >
 >  >
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 22:53:51 -0600*
> Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions:
> When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much of
a
> cavalry?
>
Who said they did? The Strathconas Lord Strathconas Horse Royal
Canadians have a mounted troop.
Horses are still useful. The Brits bought horses to patrol mountainous areas
of Kosovo.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 00:12:11 -0500*
I don‘t have immediate grasp of the books, but the Germans waged war
through WWII using horses as a very common moving force...and of course, all
used them before that...
The Brits had them on active service into Palestine and surrounding
territory "until" 1940 at least, but can‘t give an exact date til the
library re-opens, and I get time and energyand my kids quit tying up the
machine.
For the Cdn Army, Bruce, that‘s a great question...irreverantly, when the
Auditor General discovered them on the payroll, I guess...or when they
started making "un-warranted" no comment! divots and hazards on the golf
course!
Will look into this, if you like, but likely soon after, or during the First
World War, when we were being asked to pay in men‘s blood and expense of
horses was, well, "unwarranted"...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 11:53 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
>
> > Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions:
> > When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much
of
> a
> > cavalry?
> >
> Who said they did? The Strathconas Lord Strathconas Horse Royal
> Canadians have a mounted troop.
>
> Horses are still useful. The Brits bought horses to patrol mountainous
areas
> of Kosovo.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 08:50:10 -0600 (CST)*
Dave,
You‘ve obviously never tried to order a D Class 
Adjustable Wrench from an air base then.  At one time it 
was almost more difficult to get a D Class item than it was 
to get a B Class item. 
Thank god for procurement cards !
greg
On Mon, 26 Mar 2001 16:38:32 -0800 dave 
 wrote:
> D class were accountable just to the dept. storesman.....
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Greg Hawes" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 1:03 PM
> Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> > 
> > Nope - those were D Class pencils...... 
> > the B class ones you had to get written off......
> > 
> > greg
> > 
> > On Mon, 26 Mar 2001 12:37:50 -0800 dave 
> >  wrote:
> > 
> > > how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 12:54:30 -0800*
I was a dept storeman in 1985, long ago, with different rules, and again in
the Militia as an RQMS for a MilCon.
The only things hard to get were clothing items...gloves, coveralls...  I
was a Marine engineer, we went through tools like toilet paper, and never
had a problem ordering new ones...Just as long as you ordered them
individually.
> Dave,
>
> You‘ve obviously never tried to order a D Class
> Adjustable Wrench from an air base then.  At one time it
> was almost more difficult to get a D Class item than it was
> to get a B Class item.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 29 Mar 2001 07:04:12 -0700*
And, if worst comes to worst, you can always eat a horse like the Germans
at Stalingrad.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 9:53 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
>
> > Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions:
> > When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much
of
> a
> > cavalry?
> >
> Who said they did? The Strathconas Lord Strathconas Horse Royal
> Canadians have a mounted troop.
>
> Horses are still useful. The Brits bought horses to patrol mountainous
areas
> of Kosovo.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

